# Whats the cost to repair a bent prop?



## Pep (Jun 20, 2016)

Have an aluminum prop that bent in half 2 of the 3 blades. Its and 11 x 15. Since it comes from a Johnson its hard to find a replacement. Last time I fixed a piece that came off they charged me $50. Any thoughts?


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

why not ask the place that you took it to last time?


----------



## Pep (Jun 20, 2016)

POCtied said:


> why not ask the place that you took it to last time?


I just want to make sure what the going rates are as to see if this is fair. Also, looking for suggestions and maybe an online place that sells cheap online props...


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Why not get a stainless one?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so you could fix a prop with 2 blades bent in half for less than 50 bucks?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

most alum props are 90 - 100.00. I usually just order a new one when I mess one up.


----------



## Pep (Jun 20, 2016)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Why not get a stainless one?


The price goes from $100 to $275 and up.. thats why.


----------



## Pep (Jun 20, 2016)

devrep said:


> so you could fix a prop with 2 blades bent in half for less than 50 bucks?


Last one was $50 but only one blade was bent and it was aluminum.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Pep said:


> The price goes from $100 to $275 and up.. thats why.


For some reason you seem to have taken this personally.

Stainless steel is far superior to aluminum. The SS prop is stronger and gives better performance. Keep fixing a inferior aluminum prop.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The price sounds fair.

The performance of stainless props on small boats is overrated.
The benefit of running aluminum is that when u whack the prop on rocks u probably will not take out the prop shaft$$$$$$$


----------



## Stonehenge (Jun 4, 2014)

Sounds like a fair price if dropped off at marina who has prop shop pick it up and repair. Bypass and go direct to prop shop may save u about $15. But not sure if it's worth it unless u have a prop shop that is close


----------

